# Did dispensationalism start with Darby or Scofield



## 3John2 (Feb 8, 2007)

When exactly DID it "start"? I had a discussion with a theologically challenged individual & he seemed to think that this has been around since the book of Acts. I told him it has only been around 200 or less years. Can someone validate what I said or am I the one in error?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 8, 2007)

It actually started with a Roman Catholic in Spain named Manuel Lacunza. Darby popularized the teaching after Lacunza's death. James H. Brooks would probably be considered the father of American dispensationalism and I believe he is the one who taught Scofield. Scofield then popularized and systematized it further in his study bible.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 8, 2007)

I found one site that agrees on Lacunza and another that disputes that Lacunza believed or taught such.

Patrick, could you give more info on Lacunza, please?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 8, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> I found one site that agrees on Lacunza and another that disputes that Lacunza believed or taught such.
> 
> Patrick, could you give more info on Lacunza, please?



I'll have to dig up my notes. If I remember right, Lacunza's book was reprinted in English by Darby. But let me get back to you on that. Lacunza was not as detailed as Darby or Scofeild, but the basics of dispensationalism are all there.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 8, 2007)

More about Dispensationalism than you wanna know!

Sorry not to use the links manager, but I think this is more than even it wants.


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 9, 2007)

3John2 said:


> When exactly DID it "start"? I had a discussion with a theologically challenged individual & he seemed to think that this has been around since the book of Acts. I told him it has only been around 200 or less years. Can someone validate what I said or am I the one in error?



Hipolytus certainly teaches something similar to their escatology but as Ryrie notes the key distinctive of dispensationalism is their distinction between the Church and Israel which is a very recent innovation.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 11, 2007)

Didn't Isaac Watts have a whiff of Dispensational about him - sort of a proto-Dispensational?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 11, 2007)

This reminds me, there was quite the expose 15 or 20 years ago on Scofield that I got from Mount Olive Tape Library. Does anyone remember it; was it a credible work? It really painted a sorry picture but I forget the details now.


----------

